# ****roach Bait for SHB



## johnmcda (Aug 10, 2015)

Anybody using Advion Syngenta Gel ****roach bait for small hive beetles? Put it in the traps and the SHB eat it and die.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

It is illegal in Florida and probably in Georgia as well. Common sense though if a single beetle crawls out it will kill the bees that touch it transferring the insecticide.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>if a single beetle crawls out it will kill the bees that touch it transferring the insecticide.

That's what I have always though when I see the CD case trap and the corrugated plastic Fat Bee Man trap. 

There are enough other effective traps that you don't need to put pesticide in the hive. And the pesticide traps are not that effective.

I put Swiffer pads in the SBB it catches a few. IMO if your hive is strong you don't need to worry about beetles. And if your hive is weak it does not matter how many traps you use.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

FlowerPlanter said:


> >if a single beetle crawls out it will kill the bees that touch it transferring the insecticide.
> 
> That's what I have always though when I see the CD case trap and the corrugated plastic Fat Bee Man trap.
> 
> ...


Come live in Florida or Georgia and your idea of when to worry about SHB will change dramatically.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

I won't tell it's illegal but it's illegal.

Do what you want but I in good conscience couldn't sell honey out of a hive that has had an off label pesticide in it.

I'm in Georgia as well and despise the beetle as much as the next guy. I find that strong colonies, full sun, judicious use of oil tray bottom boards and beetle jail traps keep them at bay. It's more work to swap out bottom boards and fool with traps on every inspection but it is what it is.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

jbeshearse said:


> Come live in Florida or Georgia and your idea of when to worry about SHB will change dramatically.


I am sure I would. But I would also use oil traps in all my hives.


----------



## johnmcda (Aug 10, 2015)

I wholeheartedly agree about the use of pesticides in the hive. Someone in NW Florida told my niece that is what she should do and I was just wandering if anybody on the forum was using it. I personally use beetle jails with Mann Lake scented oil.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

johnmcda said:


> I wholeheartedly agree about the use of pesticides in the hive. Someone in NW Florida told my niece that is what she should do and I was just wandering if anybody on the forum was using it. I personally use beetle jails with Mann Lake scented oil.


I use diatomaceous earth in both my beetle blasters and bottom traps. I also do frame by frame shake outs if the SHB get to bad. I shake each frame from the top box onto a full bottom trap. The bees fly back to the hive and the SHB get trapped. I pull the whole top box off first without smoking and place it on a third full bottom trap Before beginning the shake out.


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

A couple of things to consider before using Advion Syngenta Gel:

- The active ingredient is Indoxacarb. Indoxacarb's effectiveness against roaches is due in part to the fact that it remains active after ingestion. Other roaches eat the dead roach, and are killed by the Indoxacarb. What does this mean for the beekeeper? If a hive beetle ingests the Indoxacarb and makes it out of the bait trap into the hive, then the still active Indoxacarb goes with it (Indoxacarb Insecticide Wipes Out Entire ****roach Generations).

- Indoxacarb is lipophilic, so it would be reasonable to suspect that it could be absorbed, and retained, in beeswax.


----------



## costigaj (Oct 28, 2015)

Bad idea. There are some very innovative and effective physical and bait-type beetle traps that will not put your bees in danger.


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

jbeshearse, I really like the idea of DE in beetle blasters traps. A lot better than messing with the oil. Once the beetles are in the trap they are there to stay? They can't get out and spread the DE through the hive until the die?


----------



## Cyberman (Aug 23, 2016)

I use beetle jails, 2 on the outer edges of each super, (1 on each side). I use apple cider vinegar as the bait. The beetles are quite attracted to it.


----------



## Cyberman (Aug 23, 2016)

I also use this mixture inside "Beetle Barns". The bees won't eat this.
Place one or 2 of these on the bottom board.

*To Kill Hive Beetles:*
1 teaspoon of boric acid
2 tablespoons of Crisco


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I believe that this is a fipronil based small hive beetle trap that is approved in Australia. According to the studies, it is extremely effective and doesn’t contaminate the hive or kill bees.
I only point it out because it is similar in concept to using a beetle barn baited with a fipronil based roach bait/poison.
Not recommending anything….just information.
https://apithor.com.au/


----------



## Son Rise Apiaries (Aug 3, 2019)

johnmcda said:


> I wholeheartedly agree about the use of pesticides in the hive. Someone in NW Florida told my niece that is what she should do and I was just wandering if anybody on the forum was using it. I personally use beetle jails with Mann Lake scented oil.


Your that guy on facebook that keeps posting on ways to treat your hives with pesticides lol. And all your hives are cooking to death :<


----------



## Eric (North Florida) (6 mo ago)

With regards to using Combat Max roach bait, has anyone else found success putting some bait in those small round ziplock containers in the grocery store, drill some access holes under the lip of the lid, and place a few containers under the hives around the apiary. I also will put some banana or cantaloupe in the container to help as an attractant. The bait is not in the hive so it’s not illegal, but many SHBs will go to the bait before they go to the hive.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

Eric (North Florida) said:


> With regards to using Combat Max roach bait, has anyone else found success putting some bait in those small round ziplock containers in the grocery store, drill some access holes under the lip of the lid, and place a few containers under the hives around the apiary. I also will put some banana or cantaloupe in the container to help as an attractant. The bait is not in the hive so it’s not illegal, but many SHBs will go to the bait before they go to the hive.


Wait for the party to begin, then put a piece of tape to cover holes, and send em packing. No pesticides needed. 
or…wait for party, then dump the SHB in another container, replace theater and wait for second show, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

johnmcda said:


> Anybody using Advion Syngenta Gel ****roach bait for small hive beetles? Put it in the traps and the SHB eat it and die.


These traps such as the Beetle Barn are of very limited use if you don't frequently clean them out and open up the entrances. Once the guard bees determine there are hive beetles inside the Beetle Barn, they propolize all of the entrances making the trap useless. This is setting aside that one is introducing an toxic insecticide inside the hive. Not a smart idea. I will say it again, the best defence against small hive beetles is a strong & populous hive. If you have large number of small hive beetles inside your hive, you have a bigger underlying problem that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Cyberman (Aug 23, 2016)

johnmcda said:


> Anybody using Advion Syngenta Gel ****roach bait for small hive beetles? Put it in the traps and the SHB eat it and die.


I have discovered that if you are using a screened bottom board or top, the mesh of the commercial screens is too course. The hive beetles walk right through it, in and out. The bees can't protect the hive in this situation. I cover that large mesh screen with window screen. It prevents the SHBs from entering. It has really cut down on my SHB problem. This way SHBs can only enter through the entrance, which I also restrict to a defensible size.


----------



## beebad (Mar 28, 2019)

FROM EXPERIENCE: DON’T DO IT. Advion is FIPRONIL. I followed some GA beekeeper who pit this sh*t in the beetle barns and I thought that was a good idea. I was meticulous handling this stuff and applying to the beetle barn sparingly. 
THEN THE MASSIVE BEE KILL on one colony. THAT was the last day i used that sh*t in my hives. Sure, we all hate SHB. All it takes is one shb to track that stuff out of the beetle barn or a bee to feed a shb and then feed it back to here sisters and you have real trouble. Besides, you know better than to put that Sh*t inside your beehive, it is not allowed.

Buy some CHECKMITE, cut 1” squares and place those in new beetle barns to kill some SHB. Face it, SHB suck, but killing your bees is much worse……


----------

